# DirecTV Now work on TiVo Bolt? CC on Bolt?



## kenarcia (Feb 17, 2004)

Finally "cut the cord" and now using only *HD Antenna* and *DirecTV Now* (streaming).

Does DirecTV Now (app) work on the Tivo Bolt? Just bought a Bolt and plan to upgrade the hard disk as well (did that years ago with Series 1).

Thanks for any tips on using DirecTV Now.

Also, is there *closed captions* on the TiVo Bolt or do I use the settings on my apps? I'm deaf.

TIA
Ken


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

No DTV app available for the Bolt.

There are closed captions. Some apps have their own built-in CC support, some apps use the Tivo's settings automatically.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

kenarcia said:


> Also, is there *closed captions* on the TiVo Bolt or do I use the settings on my apps? I'm deaf.


From a fellow closed captions user (also deaf), when you are watching a broadcast recording (ie, antenna), you use the CC settings in the TiVo. When you are watching anything streaming, the stream has to provide captions, thru the app. IOW, if you're watching Netflix, and it's captioned (not all are), turn on captions in the Netflix app. The TiVo caption settings have no effect on Netflix, or any other streaming service.


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

Come on Tivo, its time to get DirecTV now app in Tivo


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

astrohip said:


> The TiVo caption settings have no effect on Netflix, or any other streaming service.


Sure would be nice if TiVo's accessibility improvements, especially toggling Closed Captions by holding the "B" button, would be uniformly applied to apps developed for the platform; plus discrete IR codes for enabling & disabling captions.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

seadooxp3 said:


> Come on Tivo, its time to get DirecTV now app in Tivo


Yes, I just got screwed by this lack of support yesterday. TiVo blames DTV and DTV blames TiVo.

ESPN and ComedyCentral would also be nice.

craigr


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CIR-Engineering said:


> Yes, I just got screwed by this lack of support yesterday. TiVo blames DTV and DTV blames TiVo.


Did DirecTV provide any backing for their claim? How is it TiVo's fault that DirecTV hasn't written an app for the TiVo platform?

If TiVo is blocking such OTT services from developing apps for the platform, to protect TiVo's MSO customers, I'd love to hear it.


----------

